# How to introduce a budige to new things?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello, it's been a while since i made a post. me and flint are doing well

i built him a little playground out of balsa wood and various other things that i double checked are safe for budgies.
i built it roughly 2 weeks ago. and he still has yet to even approach it. and any time i try to put him near it he gets nervous and flys off. ive hung some millet on it but that does not seem to be enough. another weird thing is hes scared to sit on my right shoulder, but not on my left one. how can i go about introducing him to new things and have him feel comfortable with them?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

A lot of the times when I bring new things in the bird room I'll be all "Oooooooo, this is new! Ooooooo, so interesting!!" and make a fuss and put it on the desk I have in there where Sweetie can see whatever it is from whatever distance he finds comfortable. I'll then leave it there for a day or two, maybe make a comment on how interesting it is but mostly ignore it. I'm lucky in that Sweetie is a very curious and confident budgie so usually by then he'll go check it out himself.


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Yeah my little flint is a very cautious budgie. wouldn't say timid, but hes very cautious


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

PippyM said:


> Yeah my little flint is a very cautious budgie. wouldn't say timid, but hes very cautious


Yeah, try just bringing whatever it is nearish where your Flint lives and then mostly ignore it. Eventually, he'll see it as part of the surroundings and will probably check it out himself, especially if you leave a piece of his favourite treat near said thing, like millet (obviously don't leave something perishable out for ages). I find if the new thing is much larger than the budgie it takes a bit longer for them to be comfortable interacting with it.


----------

